# [ solved ] Schnauze voll ... xorg-1.5

## 69719

Entschuldigung, dass ich es so sage, aber mir reicht es. Beschissenes HAL, das einzigste was dort funktionier ist eine über den Bildschirm hüpfende Maus und meine Tastatur weigert sich deutsch zu tippen. Und laut Forum und Dokumentation gibt es auch verschiedenste Einstellungen für die HAL Policys.

Was ist denn nun richtig? Laut http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml soll man ja 

```

...

<merge key="input.x11_options.XkbLayout" type="string">de</merge>

...

```

angeben, dann findet man aber auch wieder Threads wo von

```

...

<merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">de</merge> 

...

```

die rede ist. Und mein Problem ist, dass sich xorg weigert auch irgend eines der beiden zu akzeptieren.

Ich finde ständig in der xorg log.

```

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

```

Trotz dass ich die Einstellungen in der Prolicy Datei änder.

```

escor@mars ~ $ cat /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

        <--<match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

                <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbModel" type="string">pc105</merge>

                <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbLayout" type="string">de</merge>

                <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbVariant" type="string">nodeadkeys</merge>

        </match>-->

        <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

                <merge key="input.xkb.Model" type="string">pc105</merge>

                <merge key="input.xkb.Layout" type="string">de</merge>

                <merge key="input.xkb.Variant" type="string">nodeadkeys</merge>

        </match>

</deviceinfo>

```

Den Kernel habe ich natürlich auch entsprechend Konfiguriert.

```

zgrep INPUT_EVDEV /proc/config.gz

```

Und der xorg-server ...

```

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r5  USE="hal ipv6 nptl xorg (-3dfx) -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -sdl -tslib" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -tslib -ur98 -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx (-geode) -glint -i128 (-i740) (-impact) (-imstt) -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeonhd -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l (-vermilion) -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware -voodoo (-xgi)" 0 kB

```

Sämtliche xorg Treiber (x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev, x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard, x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse, x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati) wurden ebenfalls nochmal gegen den xorg-1.5 compiliert, aber es tut sich nichts.

Es reicht mir echt, da denke man es wird einfacher und dann so ein Mist... sogar 2 Konfigurationen wo damals eine war...

revdep-rebuild und emerge world ist natürlich ohne Probleme durchgelaufen.

Und zu guter letzt nochmal die xorg.conf, welche ja keine Rolle dabei mehr spielen sollte.

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen         "Screen0"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "ACR"

        ModelName    "Acer AL1714"

        Option       "DPMS"

        DisplaySize  305 229 # 304.7 x 228.5

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusType"                   # [<str>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"             # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"                   "2"

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"              "true"

        #Option     "AGPSize"                   # <i>

        #Option     "GARTSize"                  # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"                  # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"                # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"          # [<bool>]

        Option     "EnablePageFlip"             "1"

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DMAForXv"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FBTexPercent"              # <i>

        #Option     "DepthBits"                 # <i>

        #Option     "AccelDFS"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PanelOff"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DDCMode"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MonitorLayout"             "TMDS, LVDS"

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedFB"                  "true"

        #Option     "CRT2HSync"                 "30.0 - 82.0"

        #Option     "CRT2VRefresh"              "60"

        #Option     "CRT2Position"              "RightOf"

        #Option     "MetaModes"                 "1400x1050-1280x1024"

        #Option     "MergedDPI"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "MergedXinerama"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedXineramaCRT2IsScreen0"       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedNonRectangular"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedMouseRestriction"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DisplayPriority"           # [<str>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "ForceMinDotClock"          # <freq>

        #Option     "ColorTiling"               "1"

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCrystal"        # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreTunerPort"      # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreCompositePort"  # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreSVideoPort"     # <i>

        #Option     "TunerType"                 # <i>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocPath"     # <str>

        #Option     "RageTheatreMicrocType"     # <str>

        #Option     "RenderAccel"               "true"

        #Option     "SubPixelOrder"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DynamicClocks"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BIOSHotkeys"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VGAAccess"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ReverseDDC"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "LVDSProbePLL"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AccelMethod"               "XAA"

        #Option     "ConstantDPI"               # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "radeon"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Virtual 2680 1050

        EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Group 0

        Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Last edited by 69719 on Sun Apr 12, 2009 6:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dr.Willy

Seh ich das richtig oder hast du garkeine Treiber festgelegt?

----------

## 69719

 *Dr.Willy wrote:*   

> Seh ich das richtig oder hast du garkeine Treiber festgelegt?

 

Zwecks input in der xorg.conf? Ist richtig, da dies mittels HAL erledigt werden soll.

----------

## Dr.Willy

```
<deviceinfo version="0.2">

        <device>

                <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keyboard">

                        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

                        <merge key="input.x11_options.XkbLayout" type="string">de</merge>

                        <!-- see man evdev -->

                        <merge key="input.x11_options.evBits" type="string">+1</merge>

                        <merge key="input.x11_options.keyBits" type="string">~1-255 ~352-511</merge>

                        <merge key="input.x11_options.Pass" type="string">3</merge>

                </match>

                <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.mouse">

                        <merge key="input.x11_driver" type="string">evdev</merge>

                        <!-- see man evdev -->

                        <merge key="input.x11_options.evBits" type="string">+1-2</merge>

                        <merge key="input.x11_options.keyBits" type="string">~272-287</merge>

                        <merge key="input.x11_options.relBits" type="string">~0-2 ~6 ~8</merge>

                        <merge key="input.x11_options.Pass" type="string">3</merge>

                </match>

        </device>

</deviceinfo>
```

kA - so sieht meine config aus.

----------

## 69719

 *Dr.Willy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> <deviceinfo version="0.2">
> 
> ...

 

Hilft auch nix.

----------

## avx

Mit dem Hass(?) bist du zumindest nicht allein, persönlich nervt mich das Gedöns ebenso und der wirkliche Sinn dahinter ist mir auch noch nicht verständlich, nichtsdestotrotz mal meine Config, die für mich einwandfrei funktioniert:

```
cat /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi
```

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<deviceinfo version="0.2">

   <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys">

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">xorg</merge>

      <!-- Option "XkbModel" "pc105" -->

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">de</merge>

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string">nodeadkeys</merge>

   </match>

</deviceinfo>
```

Nur um einen dummen Fehler auszuschließen, hald hast du schon neugestartet?

----------

## 69719

 *ph030 wrote:*   

> Mit dem Hass(?) bist du zumindest nicht allein, persönlich nervt mich das Gedöns ebenso und der wirkliche Sinn dahinter ist mir auch noch nicht verständlich, nichtsdestotrotz mal meine Config, die für mich einwandfrei funktioniert:
> 
> ```
> cat /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi
> ```
> ...

 

Ich habe jetzt nochmal den xorg-server neu bauen lassen, deine config verwendet und die kiste nochmal neu gestartet. Und siehe da, es klappt. Allerdings frage ich mich immernoch wieso man es den Leuten noch schwerer macht als es ist. Ich selber bin ja kein Anfänger und musste nun noch mehr mit dem X Server Einstellungen kämpfen als sonst. Da werden wohl ein paar mehr Probleme auf die Leute zukommen die zu Linux wechseln wollen.

----------

## avx

Naja, das Ding soll AFAIK die automatische Einrichtung erleichtern, ergo für *buntu-Leute. Dass es Leute gibt, denen man damit in die Suppe spuckt bzw. die es einfach nicht brauchen, scheint den Leuts leider egal zu sein - hauptsache man erreicht einen ordentlichen Marketshare auf dem Desktop und kann damit irgendwann mal Geld einspielen - so ist jedenfalls mein Gefühl(Mozilla hat's imho ja vorgemacht, seit FF1.5 geht's ständig bergab für den Poweruser, aber hauptsache die Kohle fliesst).

Edit, freut mich natürlich, dass es nun bei dir funktioniert - hat schon workaround-charakter :p

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Ich habe lieber gleich die Finger von hald gelassen.

EIN Mal hatte ich das drauf, und da hat das auch gleich massive Probleme mit meinem Marvel SATA-Controller gemacht. Festplatte hatte dauernd IO-Probleme und ähnliches.

Ich mache lieber weiterhin das meiste per Hand  :Wink: 

----------

## b3cks

Hast du denn den HAL-Daemon nach den jeweiligen Änderungen auch neu gestartet und anschließend Xorg?

Ich muss sagen, ich fand die Umstellung auch sehr unglücklich und nervig. Allerdings finde ich den Gedanken dahinter nicht verkehrt. Kein Mensch hat Lust stundenlang an Configs zu basteln, bevor überhaupt irgendwas vernünftig geht, gerade bei Xorg. Vom Feintuning jetzt mal abgesehen. Und ich muss sagen, dass bei mir eigentlich alles wunderbar geklappt hat. Wäre die Tastatur - wie auch immer - mit DE-Layout aktiv und wäre das Touchpad anstatt 2-Button-Standard-Mauseinstellung mit passenden Synaptics-Einstellungen geladen gewesen. Wobei ich auch nicht verstehe, wie man ein Standard-Mausprofil laden kann, wenn man schon ein Touchpad erkennt. Was ich dann aber auch sehr unschön fand, dass es auch hier scheinbar keine feste Config-Syntax gibt und man im Web unzählige unterschiedliche Beispiele findet, die selbiges Ergebnis liefern.

----------

## pablo_supertux

ich bin ebenfalls an HAL gescheitert, hab's nicht hingekriegt. Also habe ich klassisch in xorg.conf die Sachen eingetragen und mit

```

 Section "ServerFlags"

     Option "AutoAddDevices" "False"

 EndSection

```

das ganze HAL Gedöngs deaktiviert.

----------

## 69719

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Hast du denn den HAL-Daemon nach den jeweiligen Änderungen auch neu gestartet und anschließend Xorg?
> 
> Ich muss sagen, ich fand die Umstellung auch sehr unglücklich und nervig. Allerdings finde ich den Gedanken dahinter nicht verkehrt. Kein Mensch hat Lust stundenlang an Configs zu basteln, bevor überhaupt irgendwas vernünftig geht, gerade bei Xorg. Vom Feintuning jetzt mal abgesehen. Und ich muss sagen, dass bei mir eigentlich alles wunderbar geklappt hat. Wäre die Tastatur - wie auch immer - mit DE-Layout aktiv und wäre das Touchpad anstatt 2-Button-Standard-Mauseinstellung mit passenden Synaptics-Einstellungen geladen gewesen. Wobei ich auch nicht verstehe, wie man ein Standard-Mausprofil laden kann, wenn man schon ein Touchpad erkennt. Was ich dann aber auch sehr unschön fand, dass es auch hier scheinbar keine feste Config-Syntax gibt und man im Web unzählige unterschiedliche Beispiele findet, die selbiges Ergebnis liefern.

 

Die Idee an sich ist ja auch nicht schlecht, nur scheint es wirklich an der Umsetzung teilweise zu scheitern. Was mich an immer wieder am Linux stört, auch wenn es mittels Gentoo mitlwerweile klasse gelöst wurde, ist, dass man dem System an wirklich mehreren Stellen immer das selbe beibringen muss. z.B. /etc/conf.d/clock wenn ich dort zum Beispiel Europe/Berlin auswähle, dann ist doch z.B. klar was in /etc/locale.gen stehen muss, genauso /etc/localtime, sowie die LC_ und LANG VRIABLEN und der hal könnte es gvenauso wissen. Ich finde, dass hier wirklich noch ein wenig was getan werden muss um das ganze zu vereinfachen. Wenn ich selber kein Programmiere wäre der daran sein Spaß haben würde, so würde ich Linux bei seite legen und wieder zu Windows wechseln. Ich meine, da funktioniert es auch, ohne das man dort viele Schrauben drehen muss. Ich weiß, dass man dort keinen direkten Vergleich ziehen sollte, aber wieso ist es nicht möglich solch einfache sachen, die einen schon seit Jahren begleiten auf eine einfache und unkomplizierte Art zu lösen?

----------

## Robelix

Ich hab' nach längeren Versuchen jetzt auch die AutoAddDevices abgedreht.

Die config, die ph030 gepostet hat funktioniert bei mir nur beinahe. Soll heißen, es funktionierte mit Ausnahme der Pfeiltaste nach links. Die hat die mittlere LED der Tastatur eingeschaltet statt den Cursor zu bewegen. (Tastatur ist eine stinknormale Cherry 105-Tasten, detusches Layout, PS/2)

Irgendwie "Spooky" dieses HAL-Zeuch...

----------

## schachti

 *escor wrote:*   

> z.B. /etc/conf.d/clock wenn ich dort zum Beispiel Europe/Berlin auswähle, dann ist doch z.B. klar was in /etc/locale.gen stehen muss,

 

Überhaupt nicht. Nur weil die Kiste in Deutschland steht, muss doch nicht zwingenderweise Deutsch gewünscht sein? Man denke nur mal an Studenten im Auslandssemester, Geschäftsreisende, Urlaub, ... Aber wir schweifen ab.   :Wink: 

----------

## mv

 *Robelix wrote:*   

> Die config, die ph030 gepostet hat funktioniert bei mir nur beinahe. Soll heißen, es funktionierte mit Ausnahme der Pfeiltaste nach links.

 

Hast Du vielleicht eine ~/.Xmodmap oder rufst xmodmap gar selbst auf? Da ist mit evdev nämlich wohl Etliches anders als mit kbd.

----------

## mv

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Ich muss sagen, ich fand die Umstellung auch sehr unglücklich und nervig. Allerdings finde ich den Gedanken dahinter nicht verkehrt.

 

Der Gedanke ist vielleicht nicht verkehrt: Weshalb sollte xorg alle Hardwarefeinheiten wissen sollen, wenn es ein Programm gibt, das die Hardware angeblich kennen soll? Das Problem ist, dass dieses dreibuchstabige Programm eine einzige Fehlkonzeption ist. Schon alleine die Wahl der Modesprache xml statt einer dem Problem tatsächlich angemessenen Config/Daten-Datei   :Rolling Eyes:  Hauptsache, man ist dem Hype hinterhergerannt. Im Forum hier (oder war es in einem der englischen?) wurde xml für das Init-System vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit diskutiert und glücklicherweise hatte hier schnell die Vernunft gesiegt, und selbst die Vertreter von xml haben erkannt, dass das bei Config-Dateien einfach ein unhandlicher Schmarrn ist.

[Läster] Nicht zu unrecht hat das Ganze den Namen aus dem FIlm: Der Rechner wird durch kranke Konfiguration unzuverlässig, so dass letztlich nur Abschalten hilft [/Läster]

----------

## sprittwicht

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Überhaupt nicht. Nur weil die Kiste in Deutschland steht, muss doch nicht zwingenderweise Deutsch gewünscht sein? Man denke nur mal an Studenten im Auslandssemester, Geschäftsreisende, Urlaub, ... Aber wir schweifen ab.  

 

Das ist zwar richtig, aber das dürften doch eher die Ausnahmefälle sein. Ich denke jeder hier ist froh über die Auswahlmöglichkeiten, die einem Gentoo bietet, und niemand möchte ein "Genbuntu", das all diese Möglichkeiten vor einem versteckt. Aber hier und da mal ein paar logische Defaults, das wär doch schon schön.  :Smile: 

Und gerade die zitierten Einstellungen für Uhr, Locales und Tastatur sind da eigentlich ein Paradebeispiel.

Und warum nutzt man z.B. nicht das LINGUAS-Flag, um per Default _sinnvolle_ fdi-Dateien mit HAL mitzuinstallieren? Klar ist das alles mit Aufwand verbunden und ich weiß auch, dass die Ressourcen bei Gentoo begrenzt sind. Aber der Update-Pfad von xorg 1.5 macht schon einen unnötig holprigen Eindruck.

----------

## samsonus

also ich bin dann auch eine typische ausnahme. zeitlich in  de, mag mein system aber gerne in en und meine tastatur us  :Wink: 

aber die default sache ist schon richtig, ich mag auch nur ungern sachen doppelt/dreifach einrichten, wenn es sich nicht gerade um spezailfälle handelt.

----------

## Robelix

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *Robelix wrote:*   Die config, die ph030 gepostet hat funktioniert bei mir nur beinahe. Soll heißen, es funktionierte mit Ausnahme der Pfeiltaste nach links. 
> 
> Hast Du vielleicht eine ~/.Xmodmap oder rufst xmodmap gar selbst auf? Da ist mit evdev nämlich wohl Etliches anders als mit kbd.

 

Stimmt, ich habe eine .Xmodmap. Wenn ich noch wüsste wofür die gut war, der File stammt von 2004. Werd's mal ohne probieren.

----------

## avx

Mache mer uns nichts draus, HAL wird doch sowieso schon wieder abgesägt und fleissig am Nachfolger DeviceKit gewerkelt - das kommt schon mit Fedora 11, laut Plan am 26.05 diesen Jahres und der Status steht schon auf 100%...das kann was werden.

http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/DeviceKit

Wozu der ganze Schmarrn, ist mir persönlich ja nicht klar. xorg.conf hat für mich über Jahre hinweg gut funktioniert, inkl. Touchpad und einem Wacom-Tablett. Natürlich, hier und da war vielleicht mal ein wenig HowTo und RTFM lesen angesagt, aber das Ergebnis überzeugte. Jetzt das ganze nochmal von vorn, nur nicht mehr like "option" "value", nein <xml bkfsopiosefds fuckdreck defsfsfsjkl >.

If it works, time to break it  :Sad: 

----------

## mrsteven

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*   Ich muss sagen, ich fand die Umstellung auch sehr unglücklich und nervig. Allerdings finde ich den Gedanken dahinter nicht verkehrt. 
> 
> Der Gedanke ist vielleicht nicht verkehrt: Weshalb sollte xorg alle Hardwarefeinheiten wissen sollen, wenn es ein Programm gibt, das die Hardware angeblich kennen soll? Das Problem ist, dass dieses dreibuchstabige Programm eine einzige Fehlkonzeption ist. Schon alleine die Wahl der Modesprache xml statt einer dem Problem tatsächlich angemessenen Config/Daten-Datei   Hauptsache, man ist dem Hype hinterhergerannt. Im Forum hier (oder war es in einem der englischen?) wurde xml für das Init-System vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit diskutiert und glücklicherweise hatte hier schnell die Vernunft gesiegt, und selbst die Vertreter von xml haben erkannt, dass das bei Config-Dateien einfach ein unhandlicher Schmarrn ist.
> 
> [Läster] Nicht zu unrecht hat das Ganze den Namen aus dem FIlm: Der Rechner wird durch kranke Konfiguration unzuverlässig, so dass letztlich nur Abschalten hilft [/Läster]

 

++ WORD!

XML hat seine Einsatzzwecke, aber es ist - entgegen der Meinung so mancher - nicht die Lösung für alles. Konfigurationsdateien sollten schnell (!) und einfach zu lesen und zu bearbeiten sein - XML ist das wegen seiner aufgeblähten Syntax eben nicht.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Robelix wrote:*   

>  *mv wrote:*    *Robelix wrote:*   Die config, die ph030 gepostet hat funktioniert bei mir nur beinahe. Soll heißen, es funktionierte mit Ausnahme der Pfeiltaste nach links. 
> 
> Hast Du vielleicht eine ~/.Xmodmap oder rufst xmodmap gar selbst auf? Da ist mit evdev nämlich wohl Etliches anders als mit kbd. 
> 
> Stimmt, ich habe eine .Xmodmap. Wenn ich noch wüsste wofür die gut war, der File stammt von 2004. Werd's mal ohne probieren.

 

Also bei mir war das auch so nachdem ich die Xmodmap in Kombination das Xkb.Model -> evdev verwende, vorher pc105. Ich benutze hier eine Xmodmap für das Neo-2.0-Tastaturlayout und da waren auch noch ein paar andere Tasten falsch. Am besten untersucht du mit dem Programm x11-apps/xev die einzelnen keycodes welche deine Xmodmap verwendet.

Bei mir waren folgende keycodes nicht mehr akkurat:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bezeichnung---AlterKeycode---NeuerKeycode
> 
> "Alt gr"        	113 108	
> ...

 Last edited by ChrisJumper on Sun Apr 26, 2009 9:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gibheer

 *ph030 wrote:*   

> Mache mer uns nichts draus, HAL wird doch sowieso schon wieder abgesägt und fleissig am Nachfolger DeviceKit gewerkelt - das kommt schon mit Fedora 11, laut Plan am 26.05 diesen Jahres und der Status steht schon auf 100%...das kann was werden.
> 
> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Features/DeviceKit

 

Es ist doch toll, dass sie einsehen, dass HAL in der Form unbrauchbar ist und deswegen das ganze Konzept noch mal ueberdenken. Lieber frueh noch mal neu Anfangen als die schlechte Grundlage die naechsten paar Jahre mit rumzuschleppen.

Ich hatte HAL auch nur ein einziges mal im Einsatz und das hat so ziemlich alles nicht gemacht, was es machen sollte. Seit dem lass ich HAL und Dbus einfach abgeschalten und freue mich, dass mein System immer noch so gut funktioniert wie am Anfang, als ich alles per Hand eingestellt habe.

Allerdings weiss ich nicht, wo der Sinn von HAL liegen soll. Das Ding soll doch neue Hardware erkennen es dem System bekannt machen. Aber wie oft hat man denn mal neue Hardware im System? Wie oft hat man statt seiner normalen Maus auf einmal eine andere? Und was kann denn HAL mehr als udev alleine?

Das wuerde sich doch nicht mal fuer *untuuser lohnen, sondern eher fuer LiveCDs, wo man ja nie weiss, was man fuer ein System als naechstes bedienen muss. Aber ansonsten seh ich da einfach keinen Einsatzzweck dafuer, ausser das es noch ein Deamon ist der mitgestartet werden will, die bootzeit verlaengert und mich dann noch im geladenen System aergern will, weil er der Meinung ist, dass die Maus der letzten drei Monate anders heissen koennte.

----------

## musv

 *Gibheer wrote:*   

> Allerdings weiss ich nicht, wo der Sinn von HAL liegen soll. Das Ding soll doch neue Hardware erkennen es dem System bekannt machen. Aber wie oft hat man denn mal neue Hardware im System? Wie oft hat man statt seiner normalen Maus auf einmal eine andere? Und was kann denn HAL mehr als udev alleine?

 

Naja, ich würde das vielleicht auf einen gewissen Neid auf Windows schieben. Schon vor Jahren konnte man lesen, dass Windows im Bereich der Hardwareerkennung mit seinem Plug&Play-System Linux überlegen ist. Soll heißen, man baut neue Hardware ein, Windows sucht sich automatisch den Treiber, wenn vorhanden, ruft die Installroutine auf und das Ding läuft. Bei einem Rechner, der dauerhaft mit ein und derselben Konfiguration läuft, ist das überflüssig. Für nichtversierte Nutzer, die keine Ahnung haben, wie sie die Hardware zum laufen kriegen sollen, bringt dieses Prinzip jedoch eine große Arbeitserleichterung mit markanter Zeitersparnis. 

Bei HAL sehe ich am Problematischsten den klassischen Fehlstart. Anfang 2007 (glaub ich mich zu erinnern) wurde HAL einfach mal so mitinstalliert.  Damals versuchte ich bereits nach dem HAL-Zwangsupdate xorg auf HAL umzustellen. Es ging schlichtweg nicht. Beispielkonfigurationen, die sich jetzt unter /usr/share/hal/fdi befinden, gab es damals nicht. Kein Mensch wußte, wie man eine andere Tastatur als die US-Amiland-Tasten einstellt. Es war halt einfach lustig, dass sofort nach Installation von HAL und Upgrade auf xorg-1.4.x die deutsche Tastatur nicht mehr funktionierte, ohne dass man irgendwas an irgendwelchen Konfigurationsdateien geändert hatte. Die Lösung fand ich damals in irgendeinem schwer zu findenden Blog. Man musste sowohl eine fdi-Policy anlegen (wo keine die genaue Syntax kannte) als auch die Konfigurationssektion der Tastatur in der xorg.conf stehen lassen. 

Mag sein, dass die Idee gut ist, aber ein unausgegorenes Projekt ohne vernünftiges User-Manual zu veröffentlichen, finde ich nicht sehr professionell. Der Projektwebseite und diesem Artikel nach zu urteilen, läuft die Entwicklung schon seit 2003, d.h. etwa 6 Jahre. Und erst seit diesem Jahr könnte man vorsichtig davon sprechen, dass HAL langsam in einen gebrauchsfähigen Zustand kommen könnte. 

Zum angekündigten DeviceKit im o.g. Artikel von pro-linux.de der erste Forenbeitrag::

 *prolinux wrote:*   

> Jetzt hat sich HAL gerade mal etabliert und streckt seine Fühler über die Linux-Welt hinaus (FreeBSD), da wird schon die nächste Sau durchs Dorf getrieben.
> 
> Da kommt doch direkt Freude auf.

 

 :Mad: 

----------

## Sprotte

Also ich hab noch xorg 1.3 drauf, und wenn ich das alles so lese, hab ich auch kein' Bock, das upzudaten. Nee danke. Warum auch  :Smile: 

Läuft doch...

Sachen, die irgendwas automatisch machen sollen, was nicht unbedingt kompliziert ist bzw. was man einmal einstellt und dann hat sich's, sollte man kritisch betrachten... ich hab mich mal vor zwei Jahren oder so über HAL informiert, als gerade der Hype aktuell war, und relativ schnell gemerkt daß ich das nicht brauche. Ich hab auch kein HAL in meinen USE flags (-*).

 *Quote:*   

>  Schon vor Jahren konnte man lesen, dass Windows im Bereich der Hardwareerkennung mit seinem Plug&Play-System Linux überlegen ist. Soll heißen, man baut neue Hardware ein, Windows sucht sich automatisch den Treiber, wenn vorhanden, ruft die Installroutine auf und das Ding läuft. 

 

Machste im Kernel alles an, so wie früher Suse etc., oder Knoppix, oder bauste alle Module wie XFree86 damals, kann Linux das auch.

Hat aber seine Nachteile.

Außerdem hinkt der Vergleich, weil bei Windows der Treiber oft vom Hardwarehersteller mitgeliefert wird, Windows also gar nichts damit zu tun hat. Und bekanntermaßen gibts bei Windows auch öfter mal Probleme.

Das optimale OS muß noch erfunden werden.

----------

## Knieper

 *Sprotte wrote:*   

> Also ich hab noch xorg 1.3 drauf, und wenn ich das alles so lese, hab ich auch kein' Bock, das upzudaten. Nee danke. Warum auch :-

 

Ging mir auch so. Dazu noch Beiträge, die auf Probleme mit meiner Graka hindeuten (lahme 2D-Performance) und der Updatewille war vollkommen weg. Mir wurde es aber auch zu doof, für ein world-Update erst ellenlange mask-Listen zu erstellen, bis kein Block oder Problem mehr auftrat. Ich habe dann testweise das Update auf 1.5 gemacht, ohne hal (hab ich eh nicht) und ohne evdev. Nach dem Neukompilieren des Maustreibers und dem Deaktivieren von xmodmap läuft jetzt alles. Wozu sich einige dieses fdi-Geraffel antun, wissen sie wohl selbst nicht. So oft wechseln im Normalfall die Eingabegeräte nicht.

----------

## buthus

Hallo,

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> ich bin ebenfalls an HAL gescheitert, hab's nicht hingekriegt. Also habe ich klassisch in xorg.conf die Sachen eingetragen und mit
> 
> ```
> 
>  Section "ServerFlags"
> ...

 

Vielen vielen Dank! 

Ich habs einfach nicht auf die Reihe bekommen und nun kann ich wieder meinen Rechner bedienen!

Danke!

----------

## kriz

consolekit laeuft? (/etc/init.d/consolekit)

ps

bei mir funktoniert hal 1a

```

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r1 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux bastille 2.6.29-gentoo-r1 #5 SMP PREEMPT Sun Apr 26 12:01:45 CEST 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 25 April 2009  03:30:25PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Apr 26 19:59:16 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/artwiz-latin1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   built-ins

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd' or 'mouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse0

(WW) Disabling Keyboard0

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Loader magic: 0x3300

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 4.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 2.1

   X.Org Server Extension : 1.1

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 8

(--) PCI:*(0@4:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x05e2) rev 161, Mem @ 0xea000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xe8000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00008c00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/524288

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  180.51  Fri Apr 17 00:35:49 PDT 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  180.51  Fri Apr 17 00:15:00 PDT 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 04@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinView" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "CRT: nvidia-auto-select +1680+175, DFP: 1680x1050 +0+0; CRT: NULL, DFP: 1024x768 +0+0; CRT: NULL, DFP: 800x600 +0+0; CRT: NULL, DFP: 640x480 +0+0"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "DFP-1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "Coolbits" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GTX 260 (GT200) at PCI:4:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 917504 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 62.00.0e.00.03

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce GTX 260 at PCI:4:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Samsung SyncMaster (CRT-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (CRT-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): Samsung SyncMaster (DFP-1): Internal Dual Link TMDS

(**) NVIDIA(0): TwinView enabled

(II) NVIDIA(0): Display Devices found referenced in MetaMode: CRT-0, DFP-1

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Devices: CRT-0, DFP-1

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "CRT:nvidia-auto-select+1680+175,DFP:1680x1050+0+0"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "CRT:NULL,DFP:1024x768+0+0"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "CRT:NULL,DFP:800x600+0+0"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "CRT:NULL,DFP:640x480+0+0"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 3120 x 1075

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (89, 87); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "CRT:nvidia-auto-select+1680+175,DFP:1680x1050+0+0"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(II) config/hal: Adding input device G15 Extra Keys

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.1.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(**) G15 Extra Keys: always reports core events

(**) G15 Extra Keys: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

(II) G15 Extra Keys: Found keys

(II) G15 Extra Keys: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "G15 Extra Keys" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

(**) Option "xkb_variant" "nodeadkeys"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech USB Gaming Mouse

(**) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: always reports core events

(**) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Found 16 mouse buttons

(II) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Logitech USB Gaming Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device G15 Gaming Keyboard

(**) G15 Gaming Keyboard: always reports core events

(**) G15 Gaming Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

(II) G15 Gaming Keyboard: Found keys

(II) G15 Gaming Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "G15 Gaming Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

(**) Option "xkb_variant" "nodeadkeys"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device G15 Gaming Keyboard

(**) G15 Gaming Keyboard: always reports core events

(**) G15 Gaming Keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) G15 Gaming Keyboard: Found keys

(II) G15 Gaming Keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "G15 Gaming Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"

(**) Option "xkb_variant" "nodeadkeys"

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "CRT:nvidia-auto-select+1680+175,DFP:1680x1050+0+0"

(II) G15 Extra Keys: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) G15 Gaming Keyboard: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) G15 Gaming Keyboard: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "CRT:nvidia-auto-select+1680+175,DFP:1680x1050+0+0"

(II) G15 Extra Keys: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) G15 Gaming Keyboard: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) G15 Gaming Keyboard: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "CRT:nvidia-auto-select+1680+175,DFP:1680x1050+0+0"

(II) G15 Extra Keys: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) Logitech USB Gaming Mouse: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) G15 Gaming Keyboard: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

(II) G15 Gaming Keyboard: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

```

----------

